# most dealiest snail



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i forgot there name but there is this snail with a needle that comes out of there head that injects fish with a pioson that 10,000 times stronger than arsenic.and they eat fish that are twice there size.
they have a huge mouth that comes out when they inject the fish,that bigger tan there shell.
does anybody know what they are called and were to find info on them.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

No idea, but are you sure you weren't watching Starship Troopers by accident?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I've seen a gastropod called a cone shell on the Discovery Channel before and did a google to find it.

Not sure if this is what you mean, but all I personally know of...

ConeShell

Edit for spelling.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Lahot said:


> No idea, but are you sure you weren't watching Starship Troopers by accident?


 nope animal planet on the discovery channel.
i have that station on 90% of the time


----------



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

Yeah man i think i know what your talking about i think it is a cone snail il give you the link you can chack it out http://abcnews.go.com/sections/science/Dye.../dye990616.html


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah i know what hes talkin about. its killed people before.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> yeah i know what hes talkin about. its killed people before.


 a couple of hundred alredy








dam that sucks deat by a snail


----------



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

Was that cone snail the one you were talking about??


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Black Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i know what hes talkin about. its killed people before.
> ...


 Did you see my link? Was that what you meant? You got me curious now. lol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yeah thats it a cone snail i think pretty nasty snail
if u cath animal planets most xtreme piosoness animals they show like a 5 minute footage of them taking out some fish
awesome to watch


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Death in # said:


> yeah thats it a cone snail i think pretty nasty snail
> if u cath animal planets most xtreme piosoness animals they show like a 5 minute footage of them taking out some fish
> awesome to watch


 yea, seen it. I love Animal Planet. That, the History Channel and the Discovery Channel.

The stonefish is pretty bad too.


----------



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

Man Stone fishes are the most ugliest fish i have ever seen looks like a pile of jagged sh*t LOL


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Deicide said:


> Man Stone fishes are the most ugliest fish i have ever seen looks like a pile of jagged sh*t LOL


 LOl, yea they are, but they are baddass tho.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Jor said:


> Deicide said:
> 
> 
> > Man Stone fishes are the most ugliest fish i have ever seen looks like a pile of jagged sh*t LOL
> ...


 dam they are sweet but


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

if u get killed by a slow moving snail, that sux


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah ive seen the snail it just envelops the fish its pretty funny


----------

